# Quite Contrary -- to Mary, Mary!



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

Sent her packing. :nono:

Here are some pics of the new Groovy Luv Handles :thumbsup: installed. I actually am liking the hand position a bit better than the other, and will post a full review after a few rides.

Thanks for getting them to me so quickly Rody.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

nice bike. :thumbsup: is the seat too high or the handlebars too low? nut cruncher.


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

Wow what a nice Yo Eddy. :thumbsup: 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> nice bike. :thumbsup: is the seat too high or the handlebars too low? nut cruncher.


Seat's a little high, but I like it a little high. It probably will come down a bit...as I figure the bars out.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Wow,
Digging that. Nice fork too. Is that a custom build?

I picked up a Salsa Moto bar. Carbon though, not steel with a 17 degree sweep, 31.8 neck. Also a Ritchey Pro stem. The shop pro Mechs (ex-Team Cannondale) guys guarantee its the ticket. One look at Mary and they agreed that she can't handle big guys.


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

Wow, very cool. How much did those bars run you?


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

johnnyb said:


> Wow,
> Digging that. Nice fork too. Is that a custom build?


Yes. All by Rody @ GroovyCycleworks: www.groovycycleworks.com


johnnyb said:


> I picked up a Salsa Moto bar. Carbon though, not steel with a 17 degree sweep, 31.8 neck. Also a Ritchey Pro stem. The shop pro Mechs (ex-Team Cannondale) guys guarantee its the ticket. One look at Mary and they agreed that she can't handle big guys.


Mine were especially at risk because I was running them on an old one bolt salsa and scored them pretty badly on the way in. That wasn't Mary's fault, but rather the Salsa Dancing she just wasn't used to.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

SoloRider said:


> Wow, very cool. How much did those bars run you?


$85 plus shipping for black powder coat. I think he is out of stock right now, and prepping for the hand built bike show. So, it may be a while before you can get some. Check with Rody though: www.groovycycleworks.com


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

excelent. the black yo eddy is soo badass.
i rode the wicked today.. it was raining, i thought... so what? suddenly i was in the middle of a torrential downpour, crazy winds, bolts and thunder. trees falling over cars.
my dog was scared. 
it was dumb...


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

jh4rt said:


> $85 plus shipping for black powder coat. I think he is out of stock right now, and prepping for the hand built bike show. So, it may be a while before you can get some. Check with Rody though: www.groovycycleworks.com


Oh hell yes, for $85 you can count me in. I'll get myself on the list at NAHBS.

EDIT - F-ing typo


----------



## Mallanaga (Jun 30, 2007)

colker1 said:


> excelent. the black yo eddy is soo badass.
> i rode the wicked today.. it was raining, i thought... so what? suddenly i was in the middle of a torrential downpour, crazy winds, bolts and thunder. trees falling over cars.
> my dog was scared.
> it was dumb...


but you lived to tell about it. it must have been righteous! must have been beautiful...


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

colker1 said:


> excelent. the black yo eddy is soo badass.
> i rode the wicked today.. it was raining, i thought... so what? suddenly i was in the middle of a torrential downpour, crazy winds, bolts and thunder. trees falling over cars.
> my dog was scared.
> it was dumb...


Thanks Flavio!

I'm glad you and the dog made it back. Get any good pictures? :eekster:


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

SoloRider said:


> Oh hell yes, for $85 you can count me in. I'll get myself on the list at HAHBS.


Tell Rody I sent you. I'm trying to get hired on as Marketing director. :thumbsup:


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

I sent Rody an email last week asking about the groovybars and if he had any inventory. I haven't heard back from him as of yet, so perhaps as mentioned he is out right now and the upcoming show has him wrapped-up. Oh well, all good things are worth waiting for. 

Thanks for the pics!

Jeff


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow Jeff, that's unlike me. I must have missed your email, my apologies. Please feel free to direct any questions back at me... [email protected] and I'll take care of you.

Things have been super busy...projects always seem to take longer than you desire, a lesson that is especially poinient now that the show is looming ever closer. We're hoping to have a run of bars done up by the end of the month so in stock availability should be good again.

cheers,

rody


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Rody,

No worries man, you have been helpful to me in the past when I was looking for some spindle collars on FatCogs so I never doubted I would hear from you. I was on the road last week and sent the email from a rural area in Oklahoma so the message may have never made it to you. I will email you a little later. As always I appreciate your responsiveness and great work on the groovybars!

Thanks

Jeff



Rody said:


> Wow Jeff, that's unlike me. I must have missed your email, my apologies. Please feel free to direct any questions back at me... [email protected] and I'll take care of you.
> 
> Things have been super busy...projects always seem to take longer than you desire, a lesson that is especially poinient now that the show is looming ever closer. We're hoping to have a run of bars done up by the end of the month so in stock availability should be good again.
> 
> ...


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*First Ride Review.*

Took them out for a quick jaunt today. There are some very steep and loose fire roads right behind my place, and to beat the rain I decided to do SS laps. Threw the bike in the truck, ran over and probably only did about 3 miles in total, but up and down these steep fire roads with loose rock and some pretty good drops, even a couple of small jumps.

So, I can tell you that these don't flex like Mary did. They are comfortable, soak up the bumps, but no big flex when I stand and rock the bike. As for position: For climbing I like them just as much as the Mary, but for descending, they are way better. I have a tendency to push back and brace against the bar, and the wider grip and slighter angle of these bars is much better for that (imho).

So... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your pics and ride feedback jh4rt! Based on this thread and Rody's excellent customer service and reputation for spinning-out quality parts and frames, I sent in my Luv Handles order today. I am interested in any feedback you could provide on stem set-up for the bars. I am currently using an OS Thomson X4 stem in a 10 degree rise x 100mm reach configuration with a set of truvative team CF risers. I can tell the new bars are going to require a longer stem and just wondered if you had any observations you could share before I go forward with my 25.4 stem hunt. 

Jeff


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

I can tell you what I'm running, but not sure it would help. That cockpit space is such a personal thing. I'm running a 105mm Thomson with 5 degrees of rise. And I was running a 100mm Salsa with 0 rise, but with the Mary bars. So, it's all bit confused right now. I was running the Salsa stem more because it was cool than because of truly good fit. The new cockpit fits me better.

I guess, first suggestion would be to try them with what you have. Because of the different angle, you may like the bars a little further back.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

jh4rt said:


> I can tell you what I'm running, but not sure it would help. That cockpit space is such a personal thing. I'm running a 105mm Thomson with 5 degrees of rise. And I was running a 100mm Salsa with 0 rise, but with the Mary bars. So, it's all bit confused right now. I was running the Salsa stem more because it was cool than because of truly good fit. The new cockpit fits me better.
> 
> I guess, first suggestion would be to try them with what you have. Because of the different angle, you may like the bars a little further back.


Thanks for the feedback and thoughts..

I forgot you were going from a Mary bar to the Luv Handles (duh..as is referenced in the title of the thread) which means you were already set-up for bars with major sweep. My biggest problem is that my current Thomson stem is an X4 so I can't really test the bar out with the status quo set-up and will have to instead guess how much additional reach I am going to need. Right now I am guessing an added 10-20mm in reach to accommodate the added sweep.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey Jeff,

The original design of the Luv Handles incorporated enough forward sweep and length of grips so that you could switch from a standard riser/flat bar and not need to change the length.

The final design shortened the forward sweep a bit and added length to the grips to accommodate all the different shifting options out there. I would suggest running the bars with a shim (available from qbp or I can spin one up for you on the lathe) with your current stem and get a feel for the position. I'm betting though that you're going to need an extra 10mm to maintain your current comfy position.

cheers,

rody


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

Rody,

Great info on the original and current bar design factors, That confirms some of my thoughts on the stem requirements. If I can get a shim, that will be an easy way to test the current set-up to see how crowded the current reach will actually be. 

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

*jh4rt* any more long term updates on these bars? How are they on extended rides? Etc. TIA.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Those look fantastic! I betcha demand will soar after this thread. I know I'm mighty interested in a set.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i really like the looks of them. jones/titec and mary all look too goofy for my personal tastes, but those look alot more streamlined.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*Rain !!!*



rockcrusher said:


> *jh4rt* any more long term updates on these bars? How are they on extended rides? Etc. TIA.


Sorry guys. It has been raining here since about 2 hours after that first ride. I think this is still California, but...

I'm hoping to get out this weekend.

In any case, I will keep you posted as things progress.

-j


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*As promised... a bit more review.*

This could be the perfect bike.










I have been riding my Ti Gearie lately. Can any of you explain to me why I have so much more fun riding my single speed?

On with the review.

Pull as hard as you want on this bar, even for a clyde like me, and it doesn't "FLEX"... However, turn that around and come down some rough stuff, and the angle lets you ride more like a straight bar, so you don't end up slipping up on the bar. And between the fork, the bars and that 2.4 up front, well, I was hanging on the rear wheel of a couple of young guys on 6" travel bikes on the way down. They beat me .... by about 20 seconds. Awesome control, and took the big jolts out, without flexing.

I know NAHBS is going to launch Rody's list into the stratosphere, so if you want a set of these, you probably better get in line now.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

jh4rt said:


> Pull as hard as you want on this bar, even for a clyde like me, and it doesn't "FLEX"... However, turn that around and come down some rough stuff, and the angle lets you ride more like a straight bar, so you don't end up slipping up on the bar. And between the fork, the bars and that 2.4 up front, well, I was hanging on the rear wheel of a couple of young guys on 6" travel bikes on the way down. They beat me .... by about 20 seconds. Awesome control, and took the big jolts out, without flexing.


I'm still wondering if the one Mary bar I had was a bad apple since no one else has brought this up. Maybe they're not as big and strong as we are!

But I'm convinced that the Maries are flexy because I had them on two different stems and it flexed on both.

I just saw my Salsa Moto Ace bar at the shop with a 17 degree sweep and it feels good holding it out in front of me. And it has a 31.8 clamp area, so I don't think its going to flex on me either. I'll get an epilogue post to my Mary situation soon after I rebuild my bike on a new frame.

I was on my 26er gearie Rumble today and I was passed by a 1X9 Niner and a Niner SS like I was standing still on a steep uphill in Marin Co.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

how much sweep do those have in relation to the mary? 
i ride the origin 8 space bar which is almost the same as the mary's dimentions. i love it, but i am worried about it breaking. i am about 225 + gear, and i ride pretty hard. i will take a little weight to know i am on a stronger bar.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

jh4rt said:


> This could be the perfect bike.
> 
> I have been riding my Ti Gearie lately. Can any of you explain to me why I have so much more fun riding my single speed?
> 
> I know NAHBS is going to launch Rody's list into the stratosphere, so if you want a set of these, you probably better get in line now.


i will explain: it's the fork.:thumbsup:


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*Less Sweep than the Mary's*



Captain_America1976 said:


> how much sweep do those have in relation to the mary?
> i ride the origin 8 space bar which is almost the same as the mary's dimentions. i love it, but i am worried about it breaking. i am about 225 + gear, and i ride pretty hard. i will take a little weight to know i am on a stronger bar.


For exact dimensions, check www.groovycycleworks.com


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

colker1 said:


> i will explain: it's the fork.:thumbsup:


I know, right?


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

I was at NAHBS and fully intended to pick up these bars while I was there. There was 4 or 5 of them sitting on the table waiting to go for $80. I looked, picked them up and held them, walked away, came back, but just couldn't pull the trigger. I'm not really sure why I didn't get them, they just didn't seem 100% right in my hands(for me). Beautiful bars and well constructed. Mary(on my wife's bike) feels like just barely too much sweep and these felt kind of the same unless rotated down too far for my liking. I guess I can always change my mind today, right?


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*BAstage !!!*



SoloRider said:


> I was at NAHBS and fully intended to pick up these bars while I was there. There was 4 or 5 of them sitting on the table waiting to go for $80. I looked, picked them up and held them, walked away, came back, but just couldn't pull the trigger. I'm not really sure why I didn't get them, they just didn't seem 100% right in my hands(for me). Beautiful bars and well constructed. Mary(on my wife's bike) feels like just barely too much sweep and these felt kind of the same unless rotated down too far for my liking. I guess I can always change my mind today, right?


You just wanted to brag about being at the show !!!!  

Can you please at least take and post some picks of his booth?


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

jh4rt said:


> You just wanted to brag about being at the show !!!!
> 
> Can you please at least take and post some picks of his booth?


Just got back home in Seattle, I'll throw some pics up later tonight


----------



## papajoe (Nov 20, 2005)

i'm in luv!









got my luv handles on wednesday and rode it two times yesterday.
as i expected, the first impression was like something between mary and a regular riser.
and stiff as hell. i didn't realize how flexy mary was untill this groovy piece showed me, how stiff handlebars can be. that's a very good thing while standing and especially climbing. throwing the bike around tight twists and corners also feels more direct and precise.
i can't say much about the comfort as i'm riding a suspension fork.

compared to mary the luv handles offer more positions for my hands. i never really liked grabbing the round curve on mary, the welded construction feels much better. and you can put your thumbs on the ends of the tubes,  . great for ascending fireroads or stuff like that.

the angle feels a little better when standing and safer in steep technical sections. but i think it's gonna take a few rides for my motor functions to get used to it (not as long as the time i first rode mary, coming from a traditional riser). things like pulling up the front wheel and bunny hopping. no big deal at all.

what else to say after the first few kilometres... rody wanted to hear good and bad things so i searched very hard to find something bad and the only thing i could find, is that i still can't mount my sigma sport mirage lamp without the ugly stacked adapter thing (had this problem with mary already). but i only mount the lights when it's dark, so it doesn't matter anyway,  .

speaking of looks and esthetics... mary always looked a little strange, even though i was kinda getting used to it.
the luv handles look just rad!

so here's some more pictures:



























comparison to mary:



























thank's again to rody.

skøl from germany,
martn.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't know that I understand how a bar can be very stiff, and yet be compliant on the downhills. I really like the look of this bar an I'm very interested. But I just wish I understood this a bit better.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*Speaking of Salsa dancing...*



jh4rt said:


> Mine were especially at risk because I was running them on an old one bolt salsa and scored them pretty badly on the way in. That wasn't Mary's fault, but rather the Salsa Dancing she just wasn't used to.


I finally got my Salsa Moto bars (Aluminum) up and running. They have a 17 degree sweep and are comfortable and stiff. Barely any movement on the climbs and in the garage. Here's a pic of them compared to my Titec H-bars. I'm pretty satisfied, but I just sent an email to Rody about getting some Love Handles too! (Its nice to get a lot of overtime when its raining outside!) 

Yeah, I'm over Mary now.


----------



## papajoe (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

I have enjoyed my Luv Bars on quite a few bikes that I have used Marys on and hope to have more in the future. Rody handed these to me at the Cackalacky Cup last year and I slapped them on my WTR for the ride the next day.


----------



## OhNooo (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Timbercomp,

Did these not have the stickers back then, or did you peel them? 

I'm still waiting for my Luv Handles to arrive, but the daily check of the porch keeps coming up empty. Tick Tick Tick. I can't say I'm in Luv with those very large stickers, so I like the clean unadorned look your bars have.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

OhNooo said:


> Hi Timbercomp,
> 
> Did these not have the stickers back then, or did you peel them?
> 
> I'm still waiting for my Luv Handles to arrive, but the daily check of the porch keeps coming up empty. Tick Tick Tick. I can't say I'm in Luv with those very large stickers, so I like the clean unadorned look your bars have.


I placed my order, and the next batch won't be ready for 2 more weeks. I completely agree about the stickers though. I'm interested to hear what Timbercomp has to say too.


----------



## timbercomp (Jan 16, 2004)

they did not have decals, Rody brought Bill and crew down for our fest and they had two of them to show us and Jeff and I stole them I think that these were really early in the making of them but I am not sure..maybe Rody can tell more, but I am guessing that the decals were not made at that time.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i might have just missed it, but does anyone know about how much they weigh?

*checked the site. nevermind. 275grams uncut.


----------



## OhNooo (Jan 20, 2007)

*Not quite as contrary to Mary...*

... but mainly because I put these bars on my Haro Mary. 

I just recieved my Groovy Luv Handles last week and took this out on a first ride this weekend. All I can say is WOW! I LOVE THESE BARS! :thumbsup:

Years ago, I broke my left wrist, and the quack doctor on call at the emergency room snapped it back into place. Well, mostly into place. My hand is now attached about 15 degrees from where it should be.

I've had lots of problems with flat bars since then with constant hand numbness issues. When I got the Haro Mary with the On-one Mary bars, most of the problems with hand numbness went away. But the On-one Mary bars always seemed a bit akward. If I'm decending down a rocky slope, I would have to hold onto the grips for dear life, as my hands always wanted to travel along the grips. When I try cornering on tight switchbacks, my elbows always went into my sides and I had a hard time swinging the bars around quick enough (I almost always took switchbacks wide). And when I tried to bunny-hop trail ruts, I never felt like I was in control. Again, my hands wanted to slide along the grips while hucking, and I just never knew if they would slip and I would lose control in mid-air. But I rode them for a full year because they didn't cause the discomfort that straight bars do.

I have an entirely different bike now that I've switched to the Luv Handles. I still have the same wrist comfort that I got from the Mary bars, but now I have complete control over this bike. It's a gas to bunny-hop ruts now. I have complete control and my hands stay exactly where I want them to be without having to death-grip the bars anymore.

I also like getting out of the seat and climbing better. The stiffness of these bars along with the hand position leads to very positive feedback from the bike while climbing.

I was also expecting these bars to be heavier than the On-one Mary bars. But when I took off the Mary bars and held both in my hands, I could not tell any noticable difference in weight. I don't have a gram scale, but I could not tell you which was heavier just by handling them. That's close enough for me!

Rody, you got these exactly right.  I would not change a thing. :thumbsup:

Here's a couple of gratuitous pictures. You can see that the Rohloff twist shifter fits just fine on these bars.









Here's the full bike. I thought the stickers on the bars were really annoying when I opened the package and first saw them. But when the bars are on the bike, the stickers look just fine:


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

I got my Luv Handles last week as well, and haven't really had a chance to take any lengthy rides with them yet. I know one thing for sure though, these bars feel right on the money for me personally. I have had a lot of flat bars with different sweeps, and various risers as well over the years, but none felt as ready to the hand as these do. Nice work Rody!! I look forward to putting many miles on these bars and will try to get a few more shots of the bars at some point.


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

*room for a light?*

Is there room in the center section of the bar to mount a light? It looks like straight real estate is pretty slim, especially when using a stem with a four bolt faceplate.

Anyone got the silver color? Pics?

How long is the rear extension? I'm a one finger braker (using Avid Juicy 7s) and need to make sure I have enough room to get my levers far enough from my grips.

They do look good. Time to decide if the Jones on my bike now gets to stay...

Jeremy


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

I have a nite-rider clamp that I can test-fit for you tonight to see if it will fit ok.I will also measure the rear extension while I am at it and report back this evening.

Jeff


----------



## papajoe (Nov 20, 2005)

JST169 said:


> Is there room in the center section of the bar to mount a light? It looks like straight real estate is pretty slim, especially when using a stem with a four bolt faceplate.
> 
> Anyone got the silver color? Pics?
> 
> ...


i guess it depends on the clamp of your lamp. my small townie light fits just fine, but my old sigma sport mirage with its quite wide clamping won't fit without an adapter.

one finger braking works just fine for me (with magura louise 03 levers).


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

I checked my Nite Rider clamp and "no dice" its too wide for the small flat area next to the stem. As noted a narrower clamp would work fine, and the choice of stem might have an influence as well.

Bar length from the inside bar intersection is around 7". Plenty of room for shifters, levers, and grips with room to tailor where they sit on the bar.


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

Great information. Thanks guys. I'm running a couple of the DiNotte 200L lights. It seems like they might be right on the edge of being too wide if the NR clamp is too wide. I had similar problems with Mary bars when I ran them. 

I guess one could always use one of those Space Bar things that attach to and project away from the bar to provide more "bar storage" area. Should be an unnecessary attachment though, at least in my mind.

Jeremy


----------



## Ze_Zaskar (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi
Something arrived today...something really sweet...



















Just went on a small ride with them, but I'm in Luv!! 
They make your hands feel natural, and leave you thinking why all other bars arent like these.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

Is the clamp area the same on Luv as Mary?

Currently have Mary's on my 29 SS and seriously curious about trying some Luv's on the 29 Full Sus. If not then maybe just put them on the commuter.

The Luv's just look so cool!


----------



## amillion3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone know how to get a hold of Rody? I emailed him twice last week. I'm guessing he's pretty darn busy, that's all. I need me some luvhandles!!


----------



## angrybee (Nov 22, 2005)

amillion3 said:


> Anyone know how to get a hold of Rody? I emailed him twice last week. I'm guessing he's pretty darn busy, that's all. I need me some luvhandles!!


I heard Rody & friends were in AZ last week, so it maybe hard to reply you. Anyway, my luv handles are awsome, you will like them, too.

-Aki


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

amillion3 said:


> Anyone know how to get a hold of Rody? I emailed him twice last week. I'm guessing he's pretty darn busy, that's all. I need me some luvhandles!!


I heard from him last Friday, he said he had been out of state for a while. Keep trying, I think the bars are worth it too.


----------



## amillion3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks! I'll give him another week or so to catch up on stuff. 

Cheers!


----------



## amillion3 (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, that's what I get for being impatient. Rody emailed be back today. According to him, this current batch is sold out, and the next batch will be done mid-June. I'm on the waiting list


----------



## OhNooo (Jan 20, 2007)

All this love handle popularity has to be tough on Rody. He's got a single person shop and he has lots of orders on the books for custom frames. And then all these requests for "production" work come in. What to do? The fun 1-off custom frame stuff or the bread-and-butter production work on handlebars? I can't blame him for doing a limited production run only once a month or so. He's gotta balance this against his backlog of other customers.

That said, I'm glad I got mine! 

Did you see Brant's comments on these bars on the Cromo Mary thread?
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4372646#poststop
He digs these bars too, but can't figure out how they could be mass produced in Taiwan. These are likely to stay in Rody's small shop domain for a while.


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

>He digs these bars too, but can't figure out how they could be mass produced in Taiwan.

No - I can - but the weight and price is good for what you're getting (as he's dealing direct).

Cool product. Cool company.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks guys/gals for the positive response...the bars have been fun and are even more rewarding in that they have made so many people smile 

Thought I'd drop some product info here as this thread seems to have become a repository of info on the Luv's...

Due to some feedback from some folks who flip their bikes upside down to change rear cogs on their White double ss freewheels and have noted some paint chipping on the top edge of the bars, I began powder coating the last batch to see if the durability improves over the liquid paint.

I'm also now including the decal uninstalled, so if you want to run incognito, more power to ya...just slap the decal on the woman you love 

The materials for the Ti prototypes will be landing next week...hoping to have some fabbed up by next Friday. If I'm happy with them, I'll look at making them a regular offering for those looking for a bit more fatigue resistance and bling.

Hoping to get out on my SS soon and begin to rid myself of my own "luv handles"...

cheers,

rody


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Ooooh, Ti Luv Handles. Check your email, Rody. I think I need a set of those for my '99 Yo Eddy SS...


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*Hey*

I'm in line ahead of you !!!!


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm in Australia, ride a single speed and have been loving my new Mary bars for the past few weeks. The only thing I don't like about the Mary bars is the heavy weight (313g as oposed to my old Controltech scandium bar at 114g). 

Could I find out how heavy these Luv Bars are? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 350plus (Dec 17, 2007)

275 grams uncut, according to Rody's site


----------



## Justin Fox (Mar 23, 2008)

Ah cheers for that!


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Hope Rody answers my email, I need to get on the waiting list for June batch!


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

Strafer said:


> Hope Rody answers my email, I need to get on the waiting list for June batch!


Updated info on the June batch here: http://www.groovycycleworks.blogspot.com/


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Alumni said:


> Updated info on the June batch here: http://www.groovycycleworks.blogspot.com/


Last update for the bars that I see is 4/26. Is that the June batch list?


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

Strafer said:


> Last update for the bars that I see is 4/26. Is that the June batch list?


Quoting from Rody's blog for today.

_"Oh, fyi...the June batch of Luv's are sold out as of last Friday, so any new orders will be looking at July.

cheers,

rody"_


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Just got email from rody, and got on July list. :thumbsup:


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

hope mine is in the june shipment....last he said that im on one of the last 2 or 3 pieces left before the next batch of order...


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

mojak said:


> hope mine is in the june shipment....last he said that im on one of the last 2 or 3 pieces left before the next batch of order...


My suggestion is that you just get out and ride...when the Luv comes you and your steed will be better for it.

Groovy's work is all custom and the longer we wait the better.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Any updates or pics of the Ti Luv's? :ihih:


----------



## AZ XC (Sep 9, 2005)

When I was visited Rody at the end of May he had a box full of cut ti peices for his Ti bars. I was too twitterpated about my clear coat Luv Handle that I was picking up to delve any deeper--I'd just give the guy a call or shoot him an email.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Anyone have his number? I didn't see it on his site.


----------



## AZ XC (Sep 9, 2005)

Groovy Cycleworks 330-988-0537

http://www.groovycycleworks.blogspot.com/


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

hahahahhahahaha!!! I'm friggin' blind. hahahahhahahaha!!!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

I'm on the July list! Wee!


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm on the June list.

Yes I feel like a kid on Christmas eve!!!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Alumni said:


> I'm on the June list.
> 
> Yes I feel like a kid on Christmas eve!!!


You should be getting yours any day. IIRC, Rody said June's had all shipped.


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

The mail man just delivered me some LUV!

Installing them on the GF Rigid 29er SS. Might need a pair of the ti version for the Full Squishy.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Alumni said:


> Installing them on the GF Rigid 29er SS. Might need a pair of the ti version for the Full Squishy.


Maybe its just me, but that sounds backwards? In any event, congrats. I have been enjoying mine for a few months now.


----------



## AZ XC (Sep 9, 2005)

*My Nak'd Luvs*

Enjoy--I know I do!


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Nak'd is haut! 
btw, hard to tell from the pics but do you angle the Luvs down like Marys?
I was running Mary bars with tips angled down like most recommended, but I found it more comfy with tips almost horizontal.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

AZ XC said:


> Enjoy--I know I do!


I was going to ask you about posting pics. I saw the tiny picture in the other thread and was craving more. :thumbsup:


----------



## xjbebop (Jul 14, 2005)

neat finish....custom!


----------



## AZ XC (Sep 9, 2005)

Strafer said:


> Nak'd is haut!
> btw, hard to tell from the pics but do you angle the Luvs down like Marys?
> I was running Mary bars with tips angled down like most recommended, but I found it more comfy with tips almost horizontal.


I installed them flat (horizontal) and will prob tweak them on the trail as soon as I can rip myself away for a couple hours. This is my first delve into anything besides a riser bar so we'll see what the ultimate outcome is.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow, I like those nak'ed ones too!


----------



## manida (Feb 5, 2008)

http://store.trekbikes.com/jump.jsp...ath=1,2,461,467&iProductID=1690&bShopOnline=1

I put these on my wife's bike and Im gonna put them on mine as well.....$17 (might as well get 3 of them for that price!)


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

manida said:


> http://store.trekbikes.com/jump.jsp...ath=1,2,461,467&iProductID=1690&bShopOnline=1
> 
> I put these on my wife's bike and Im gonna put them on mine as well.....$17 (might as well get 3 of them for that price!)


Those bars will put your hands way too far back, or you will need to run ridiculously long stem.


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

I got my bars a week and a half ago. It was a pleasant surprise because I thought I was on the July wait list. Installed them immediately. 

One word--Unbelievable! Very comfortable. Perfect angle, very stiff and no need to purchase a new stem. Very happy with them.

I've tried all types of bars and this is my favorite. A little heavier than my Carbon Salsa Pro motos, but worth the weight.


----------



## rocketman58 (May 31, 2006)

*Way longer stem...*



Strafer said:


> Those bars will put your hands way too far back, or you will need to run ridiculously long stem.


These need a real long stem in order not to be too far back. They work ok for a commuter bike. I have these on my old Ti hardtail that I use as a roadbike. I have a 120mm/25deg rise Salsa stem, but it is only long enough because the bike has a long top tube and the Cane Creek Thudbuster seatpost throws the seat rearward as the suspension compresses.

I tried these on my Giant Trance , but they were just a tad too narrow for me. My favorite bars are the similar FuBars - they have slightly less sweep 33 vs 37 (I think) and wider, but they also have a bit less fwd bend. In order to use the FuBars on my Trance, I would need a 150mm/25deg stem. These bars would require a 140mm/25deg.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

we have another space bar down mine broke in two today about a mile into my ride. i was going slow over a log, and the left side snapped off at the stem. i am very lucky. it could have been a lot worse had i been going fast. it was a fairly easy walk back to my car. on the plus side my neighbor who has not been on his mountain bike on single trac in years came out with me. he is planning on going again tomorrow. i now have a new riding buddy close by 
here are the pics of the break

























from here on out, i am only riding a cromoly bar. anybody have a recomendation of something i can order today and get somewhat soon? i like the look of the luv, but i don't have the time to wait for one.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*Same spot--same no-face plant*



Captain_America1976 said:


> we have another space bar down mine broke in two today about a mile into my ride. i was going slow over a log, and the left side snapped off at the stem. i am very lucky. it could have been a lot worse had i been going fast. it was a fairly easy walk back to my car. on the plus side my neighbor who has not been on his mountain bike on single trac in years came out with me. he is planning on going again tomorrow. i now have a new riding buddy close by
> here are the pics of the break
> 
> 
> ...


Cap, I'm glad you're okay! My Mary snapped in the same @^#&! spot. I had a 5 mile walk out. :madmax: Dunno if it is the stem that is causing the failure or the bar. But I'm staying far away from that kind of design.

I now have a Salsa Moto-Ace bar with the 31.8 width. Feels stiff and with less flex. Its aluminum, but the shop (ex-Team Cannondale pros) I got it from highly recommended it. I wonder if its the manipulation/manufacturing of the bar caused it to fail, sucker is made out of aluminum you now.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

> Cap, I'm glad you're okay! My Mary snapped in the same @^#&! spot. I had a 5 mile walk out. Dunno if it is the stem that is causing the failure or the bar. But I'm staying far away from that kind of design.


my first response was that i am happy to be unhurt. it could have been ugly.

i think its the material that is causing the failure. i ride rigid and i ride hard, aluminum apparently can't hold up. both mary and space bars are breaking in the same place for a lot of different people. i really want the cromoly version of the mary because i love the bars, but i am not sure when its due out. at the same time i am not opposed to try another bar. i will look into the salsa.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Captain_America1976 said:


> my first response was that i am happy to be unhurt. it could have been ugly.
> 
> i think its the material that is causing the failure. i ride rigid and i ride hard, aluminum apparently can't hold up. both mary and space bars are breaking in the same place for a lot of different people. i really want the cromoly version of the mary because i love the bars, but i am not sure when its due out. at the same time i am not opposed to try another bar. i will look into the salsa.


I talked to Brandt at On-One about this, its documented in a thread here. He thought it was the stem being on too tight, I'm sure it couldn't have been since i used a torque wrench on it. But the bar always flexed a little. Any flexing now in aluminum gives me the heebie-jeebies. :eekster:

I'm with you with the cro-moly, but still a little skeptical.


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*Thread Jackers!!!*

Hey.. this particular thread is about the virtues of the Luvs; not the foibles of others. :nono:  :thumbsup:

I guess that isn't totally true. Those sweeping bends back and forth create a lever which most bars never see. The center of the bar is being held solid within the stem and the ends are twisting tortionally on the center section. Aluminum is sh*t material for those types of stresses.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

jh4rt said:


> Hey.. this particular thread is about the virtues of the Luvs; not the foibles of others. :nono:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I guess that isn't totally true. Those sweeping bends back and forth create a lever which most bars never see. The center of the bar is being held solid within the stem and the ends are twisting tortionally on the center section. Aluminum is sh*t material for those types of stresses.


Had to jack this thread because I'm still bummed that Brandt won't admit there might be a design flaw and then proceeds with cro-moly bars. :skep: I'm out $70.

But, but you had a Mary bar too!

And I'm going to get the Luvs for my next singlespeed build.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

since my bars were a mary knock-off i didn't have any discussion with brant about the design, but i tend to agree the alum should not be bent that many ways. i did get some info on the time line for the arrival of the cromoly marys. i will need to get another bar while i wait for them to be available. they are done in production, but not here (or there) yet. 

on a side note, what are the thoughts on the surly 1x1 torsion bar? i like the looks of it, but i feel like i want some rise.


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

My Luv's Rock! Getting a second pair.


----------



## xjbebop (Jul 14, 2005)

I like how those 'clear' Oury's look!

Glad I finally made it on the July list... :thumbsup:


----------



## xjbebop (Jul 14, 2005)

Captain_America1976 said:


> on a side note, what are the thoughts on the surly 1x1 torsion bar? i like the looks of it, but i feel like i want some rise.


Don't know, but sure sounds like they wont break !!


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Captain America,

Dude, so sorry your out a ride right now. Send me a email... I've got a set of moly bars I took off one of my demo bikes when I threw on a Ti proto that I'd be willing to send out to you if you wanted to use them until the August delivery is ready. That of course, providing you wanted a Luv for future use, I was assuming a bit 

cheers,

rody


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Rody said:


> Captain America,
> 
> Dude, so sorry your out a ride right now. Send me a email... I've got a set of moly bars I took off one of my demo bikes when I threw on a Ti proto that I'd be willing to send out to you if you wanted to use them until the August delivery is ready. That of course, providing you wanted a Luv for future use, I was assuming a bit
> 
> ...


you rock. thanks for the offer. e-mail sent.
:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ XC (Sep 9, 2005)

*good man*



Captain_America1976 said:


> you rock. thanks for the offer. e-mail sent.
> :thumbsup:


Ya Rody is def good people. I'm looking forward to the time that I can talk to him about building me up a bike--that'll be the day and until then I'll continue to drool over my Naked Luvs!:thumbsup:

BTW-It's 110 here in AZ and I can't wait to get back out to the Knob and ride it proper like.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

AZ XC said:


> Ya Rody is def good people. I'm looking forward to the time that I can talk to him about building me up a bike--that'll be the dayand until then I'll continue to drool over my Naked Luvs!:thumbsup:


his offer of lender bars says volumes about him and his company. even if for some reason it doesn't work out this time (i.e. convincing my wife i need another set of new bars) i will give him business one way or another in the future.


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

hmmmmmm

You boke your current bars....mechanical failure.

You have an offer from a complete stranger for a loner pair....very considerate and caring.

All you have to do is buy a replacement set of bars from the loner.

What female wouldn't buy into the absolute compassion in this scenario??

Dude...sell the story to her...I would be AMAZED if she herself didn't contact Rody to buy a Suprise set of Luv's just because she was so taken with the story.

How long have you been married????


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Alumni said:


> hmmmmmm
> Dude...sell the story to her...I would be AMAZED if she herself didn't contact Rody to buy a Suprise set of Luv's just because she was so taken with the story.
> 
> How long have you been married????


there are a few more mostly financial issues at play here. i also got some temporary replacement bars yesterday. its going to have to wait a few months, but i will get some luv soon. i will also say to the forum what i said to rody personally. he went way above an beyond what most other companies would ever do. i wish there were more companies run by people like him. 
we will be married for 4 years in october. trust me, i will ask my beautiful wife for some luv (the bars)  for an aniversary gift.


----------



## bmw (Oct 13, 2005)

Bump for July orders being delivered!


----------



## enicma (Jun 30, 2007)

Got mine today as well! I'll post a pic of my dirty monkey with shiny new bars when I can. Thanks Rody


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

YES!

The July orders are out. Means my August custom painted pair are right around the corner.

Life is good.


----------



## feetsnofail (Sep 25, 2006)

*my custom luv handles - so nice!*

stars and bars - thanks, Rody for the custom paint - seems a perfect match to me =)

been riding them for about a month, I really luv the sweep - feels perfecto in tight single track! and the length was just right, no cutting needed ...


----------



## duotone (Dec 31, 2006)

Man those bars are sweet!

I was thinking of a big sweeper but decided to get a set of origin 8's dirt drops. Been like'm so far....


----------



## Alumni (Mar 2, 2007)

My second pair of LUV's now have them on both the SS and Full SUS.


----------



## bulldognz (Jan 10, 2008)

I just put these on My SS. I love them. You can really crank on these and the hand position is perfect


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

ok here's the qn, those who swap from Mary to Luv, did you guys have to change your stem length to longer or shorter? 

base on looks alone i think with the Luv your reach will be a bit further as the sweep is not as much as the Mary, no?

thanx


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

I didn't change the stem. However, the reach would be a little further, and could effect some riders. I've never been properly fit, so ... the difference was slight enough that it didn't bother me.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

jh4rt, thanx...

im using an 80mm stem currently on my sir9 with the mary...the luv will be on my new bike which i have with me a 75mm stem..another diff is the seatpost on the new bike will be the thomson setback so that will also affect my reach further...

here's the number game...

sir9 - ett 23.7", stem 80mm -6deg with mary, thomson seatpost..
new bike - ett 23", stem 75mm -5deg with luvbar, thomson setback (16mm) seatpost..

hopefully will be ok...maybe i'll try with this 1st...still have a 90mm stem in case i need a longer reach for the new bike...


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

HI,

does anyone ever tried theses bars on a AM 5" dual suspension bike?


----------



## thesergeant (Jun 1, 2006)

i used to run then on my 4" Canzo 29er FS. They're great on just about any bike. I decided to swap them out for a lighter carbon bar w/ ergons sl when I decided to WW it out. The bikes 25.5lbs now and I just couldn't give up that extra 230 grams that the bar added to the bike.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

tartosuc said:


> HI,
> 
> does anyone ever tried theses bars on a AM 5" dual suspension bike?


I do, on my Chumba XCL.


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Strafer said:


> I do, on my Chumba XCL.


and how do you like them on that type of bike?
has it change the way you ride? improvements? drawbacks?


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

tartosuc said:


> HI,
> 
> does anyone ever tried theses bars on a AM 5" dual suspension bike?


I would run a high sweep bar on any AM bike that I had. I find the increase in technical ability that these type of bars impart on my rigid bike would only be magnified on something that has big travel and the corresponding terrain that a bike like that would traverse.

best I can recommend is that if your wrists hurt or feel uncomfortable on a standard sweep bar then the increase in comfort alone will help your riding.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

tartosuc said:


> and how do you like them on that type of bike?
> has it change the way you ride? improvements? drawbacks?


As Rockcrusher mentioned, comfort was the main reason for me.
16 motorcycle wrecks in my younger days have taken their toll on me so whatever helps.


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

Did you see the run of customs for the contest? I didn't win, but my wife contacted Rody and got me the consolation prize. I had a set of basic blacks waiting on a frame that will be ready next month. I came home from work today, and my wife starts asking me weird questions about whether the ends of the bars come plugged. I got them out of the box, and unwrapped them and found that my basic blacks had morphed into:


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

Another view. These are going to look awesome on the new bike. Can't say thanks enough to my wife. The black pair was a Christmas present last year. The skulls are an early birthday present, and arrived very timely. And a big thank you to Rody. Both times my wife contacted him, he has been extremely helpful and gone out of his way to take care of the order. Can't say enough about the level of craftsmanship and professionalism Rody delivers. He's gone above and beyond on a couple of handlebar orders. Can't imagine what he does for his frame customers. Put the black ones on my On One today. The skulls are going on the new ride.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Brilliant finish! If they ride as good as they look, you're in for a treat!


----------



## JST169 (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread...but this is a good one. 

Anyone use Hope Tech X2/V2 levers on these bars? I know the lever takes up a lot of real estate. I'm a one finger braker and want to make sure I can still position these how I want without running out of room.

(I don't have the bars or brakes yet--looking at the combo for a new ride that's in the queue.)

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------

